# Gw-6900 Black Vs. Yellow



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty bit the bullet today at a buddies. In all fairness the black piece looks way better than my pics, there was maybe 45min left of sunlight on a dull rainy day and my camera meter worked a lot better on the yellow piece

I will say though the yellow is more stunning.

Has one red eye. The blue text instead of red in the multiband. Blue highlights are the red eye. Most noticeable too is the yellow strap is thicker, different less humps. tapers after the last hump but is wider than the black strap and does not taper towards the end. The contrasts in the yellow piece are really quite stunning. But I like my black piece too it looks just as stunning the face, just poorer pics on it today but you have all seen stunning shots of the black pieces

Despite both being 53x50x17.7 the yellow one seems larger maybe because of the strap


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i'd like the yellow one but in black please!

the yellow in yellow would be a gift for one of my neices.

both good though!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its my summer fun in sun color lol. I can almost hear the Beach Boys music I think


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just picture you running down the beach in slow motion Bay Watch style James! It seems very much like a life guards watch...


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

levon2807 said:


> I just picture you running down the beach in slow motion Bay Watch style James! It seems very much like a life guards watch...


I was, have maybe 50 different badges and various certs both Red Cross and RLSS used to teach too mostly tots and tadpoles










....


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a stormtrooper white one coming!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

James, a classic updated 6900 model! Perfect for you. Did you get those Canadian patches while in Canada? I see you are from Ontario Calif.!!! (I'm an expat Vancouverite)


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

First pic of my new stormtrooper


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice piece  Put a bit of armor all on the case and strap will keep dirt from setting in permanently, whites a bit harder to keep clean

And no, its always been Canada for me. It really should be CAN and two Letters for a province ON


----------



## rutteger (Apr 11, 2009)

The GW-6900 is certainly a worthy update to the classic DW-6900 by Casio. Looks good in all three but esp. love the white. May have to source one to go with my black dw-6900 at some point.


----------

